# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Sunset Resort

## russ&pam

Booked the Mermaid room for 9 days in late Feb.Has anyone ever stayed here?

----------


## johng

Yes. I found it to be perfect for my needs. I stayed in one of the villas that included a full kitchen which although we ate at Sunset Resort (and other local spots) having a kitchen came in handy.

Great location overlooking the sea with a nice pool. The owners are an American man and his Jamaican wife.

Any additional questions just post them.

----------


## zeus

My son and I have stayed in the mermaid room on three trips. It is awesome as is the hotel/ villa   New showers. Great staff and owner.  Great choice.  When we book we always request that room. Have a great trip.

----------


## ohliz

Heading there for the first time (to stay, I've cut through to get to Frenchman's from Calabash) in January. I believe we have Blue Dolphin.

Spoke to Kory on the phone - pretty strong J'can accent for an American!

----------


## newfiegirl59

we stayed there in 2015 for a 3 day weekend from Negril , after having stayed at Jake's a few years before that, for a lot more $ I would say Sunset Resort from now on . I really liked it.

----------


## ohliz

We really enjoyed it. Comfy, modern, all the amenities, excellent service and location great for walking to everything. 

My only hesitation in booking it before was that I wasn't a fan of the outdoor carpeting around the pool, looks kind of cheesy. Having now stayed there for several days, I can say it's comfy to walk on and no one slips. The views and rooms and everything else more than make up for that.

I have a few hundred photos from our trip and many at Sunset but still sorting....

----------


## Vince

What is the vibe compared to Negril there? We usually stay outside of Negril, if we want hustle and bustle we go to Negril. We like a local style place, our own beach, snorkeling. We are down to earth no bling needed for us. Just would like a/c.

----------


## hey_mon

The vibe is very chill, old Negril form the early 80's kind of chill.  No bling needed, no hassle or hustle.  We were so thrilled to have finally spent a week last year and are back this year.  Lots of rooms have a.c although ours had a fan and that was enough.  We stayed at Katamah and our friends stayed at the treasure beach hotel.  Beach is quiet, never went snorkelling but lots of fishermen would be happy to take you out I am sure.  Excellent food and way cheaper than negril.

----------


## Vince

Thanks for the response. You fly into KNG? What independent places to recommend?

----------


## ohliz

To TB MoBay is 2 1/2-3 hours, Kingston 4.

----------


## Vince

Thank you ohliz, We are thinking of going to that direction, beside Negril. For newbies with kids. (13-15) budget friendly where would you recommend staying. Looks like plenty to do in that area too.

----------


## ohliz

I'd choose somewhere central so you can walk around and enjoy restaurants, bars,shops, beaches. 

Sunset is a great option, I've also loved Mar Blue (just a little further from central but still walkable, they have a 2BR with kitchen and LR). I saw some family units at Golden Sands, more basic but right on the best beach and some have AC. Several nice villas along Calabash and Frenchmans Bay.

----------


## qwerty

> Thank you ohliz, We are thinking of going to that direction, beside Negril. For newbies with kids. (13-15) budget friendly where would you recommend staying. Looks like plenty to do in that area too.


There's a 2 bdrm cottage with kitchen at Sunset Resort (Hibiscus) that would be a great option for you.  It's set back from the main building providing lots of privacy.  One bedroom has a king bed, the other has twin beds, all have new mattresses.

----------


## vatac

Mermaid room？ Sounds good, is not it pleasant?

----------


## TennesseeJed

Just spent 9 days there over New Year's. Awesome place.

----------


## johng

Any South Coast news out there???

----------


## Treasure BeachBum

Johng you are killing me with that beach photo, I have walled that point a few times and hope to again.

----------


## TennesseeJed

Oh man, my favorite room and view!! Saw a really cool painting of this view on the Doubloon Villa Instagram page this morning. Great pics!!

----------

